# Games For Cats



## Foxbat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thought this was rather ameowising

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/118629-Developer-Accused-of-Selling-DLC-to-Cats


----------



## Allegra (Jul 22, 2012)

How cute! Evidently the dog thought it's just kids stuff.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 22, 2012)

The dog  probably didn't know how to buy the app


----------



## anivid (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah - real cute.
Dog doesn't understand - no stick being thrown


----------

